# Firearms and Shooting > Pistol Shooting >  River City

## Ozzy

How many of you characters are heading to Wanganui next weekend?

----------


## R93

> How many of you characters are heading to Wanganui next weekend?


Your carrying my bags so you know I am going. Oh and Carls as well.

Punishment for lowering yourself to production

I'll see ya this Sunday so I can show you how I want them carried

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## nzfubz

> Your carrying my bags so you know I am going. Oh and Carls as well.
> 
> Punishment for lowering yourself to production
> 
> I'll see ya this Sunday so I can show you how I want them carried
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Was a total of 45kg of ammo Bill had to send up  :Have A Nice Day: 

Oz is in the boot for shooting prod 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> Was a total of 45kg of ammo Bill had to send up 
> 
> Oz is in the boot for shooting prod 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


About 1 kg of that is Ozzys ammo shooting Nancy's bullets

Is that fella from CPC driving up like he always does?



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## nzfubz

Nah, it's all been sent earlier in the week 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> Nah, it's all been sent earlier in the week 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I was just thinking for the flight back with brass and some loaded ammo.

If there is a bed in the lounge again I wonder who is getting that?
Should be that fucker DH. He always gets a room

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## nzfubz

> I was just thinking for the flight back with brass and some loaded ammo.
> 
> If there is a bed in the lounge again I wonder who is getting that?
> Should be that fucker DH. He always gets a room
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I can take ammo and brass cause you'll have my gun  :Have A Nice Day: 

Different rooms this time so I think its every one with a room and a bed in the lounge. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> I can take ammo and brass cause you'll have my gun 
> 
> Different rooms this time so I think its every one with a room and a bed in the lounge. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Sweet. See ya Sunday.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

Who's taking either a parts bin or a spare gun for @R93?  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## nzfubz

> Who's taking either a parts bin or a spare gun for @R93?


Parts bin 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> Who's taking either a parts bin or a spare gun for @R93?


Eat a bag of dicks. I am taking the chaos but only for someone to look at as they might buy it.
I have a new gun. You friggen handled it anyway. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> About 1 kg of that is Ozzys ammo shooting Nancy's bullets
> 
> Is that fella from CPC driving up like he always does?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Might be Nancy bullets by your definition, but due to general comp rules, completing the shoot and hitting targets - generally produces high scores, than the odd slightly larger hole on target, and slow times.....  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## R93

> Might be Nancy bullets by your definition, but due to general comp rules, completing the shoot and hitting targets - generally produces high scores, than the odd slightly larger hole on target, and slow times.....


Ya got me there. I normally go just to make up numbers and get hammered 




Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> Ya got me there. I normally go just to make up numbers and get hammered 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


And I can't even manage that.....

----------


## R93

> And I can't even manage that.....


This will be my 5th competition. 2 of them my gun shit itself and another I got food poisoning.

Looking forward to what this one brings. 

I won't eat or drink till sunday and I have a reliable gun... Touch wood

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Ozzy

> I can take ammo and brass cause you'll have my gun 
> 
> Different rooms this time so I think its every one with a room and a bed in the lounge. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Got room in you bag going up for a gun?  I missed the boat to ship my ammo up, so have to carry it (one benefit to the little bullets), but I only booked 1 bag for the plane.

----------


## Ozzy

> I can take ammo and brass cause you'll have my gun 
> 
> Different rooms this time so I think its every one with a room and a bed in the lounge. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Got room in you bag going up for a gun?  I missed the boat to ship my ammo up, so have to carry it (one benefit to the little bullets), but I only booked 1 bag for the plane.

----------


## nzfubz

Will give you a call tomorrow 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Uplandstalker

I'm going and need to sort a ride from P.Nth to Wanganui yet.

I can carry a gun if needed.

----------


## nzfubz

> I'm going and need to sort a ride from P.Nth to Wanganui yet.
> 
> I can carry a gun if needed.


I'll check if either of our vehicles have a spare seat. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> I'll check if either of our vehicles have a spare seat. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Steve is shooting standard so that puts Oz in the wheel well. He should count himself  lucky to even get a ride with that holster

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

Weather might be better than last year's looking at the forcast

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## nzfubz

Looks good  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## R93

> Looks good


Bit chilly overnight? Might have to have to warm up with whiskey and such? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## nzfubz

> Bit chilly overnight? Might have to have to warm up with whiskey and such? 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Always keen

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

Did some weak and strong hand practice today. I hate even practicing it

Strong hand not too shabby but FFS I may as well throw my mag at the targets weak hand.



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## nzfubz

What's this "practice" you speak of?  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## MSL

Hes hoping to get all the gun failures out of the way

----------


## R93

> Hes hoping to get all the gun failures out of the way


What's your addy D? I have a bag of dicks to send you. 

New gun. No dramas so far. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> What's this "practice" you speak of?


I hear ya. I think I just keep the cunts that make components in business. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## MSL

Trust you to have a bag of dicks lying around

----------


## R93

> Trust you to have a bag of dicks lying around


I got them for when you were going to come down hunting.
Didn't want you missing out. They're in the freezer

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## MSL

Im more than happy to miss out on that aspect of your life

----------


## R93

Done and dusted for another year.
Awesome shoot with even better weather.
Stages and targets were top notch. 

Had a great time with a bunch of good buggers I travelled and shot with. In fact I can't remember much of last nite. So not sure if I will be invited next trip

My gun ran flawlessly apart from one stage where I caused it to stop. 
Lost over 180 points in the match from being stupid and inexperienced but overall pretty satisfied with everything. I slowed myself and shooting down and it helped. However I still need to put in a lot of work. 

I travelled with the CPC contingent and....Ozzy. Their haul of medals was impressive. 
They will probably end being hated like the Crusaders coz they're so bloody good

I also got to see  @Uplandstalker use a hammer on a glock barrel. His skill with said hammer converted a perfectly good projectile into a wad cutter

Learned a lot and looking forward to the next match which will be the nationals. A bit daunting for me with no buildup but the shooting at a match is only half the fun even tho my headache at the moment says otherwise. 




Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Uplandstalker

> Done and dusted for another year.
> Awesome shoot with even better weather.
> Stages and targets were top notch. 
> 
> Had a great time with a bunch of good buggers I travelled and shot with. In fact I can't remember much of last nite. So not sure if I will be invited next trip
> 
> My gun ran flawlessly apart from one stage where I caused it to stop. 
> Lost over 180 points in the match from being stupid and inexperienced but overall pretty satisfied with everything. I slowed myself and shooting down and it helped. However I still need to put in a lot of work. 
> 
> ...


Bloody good time all around!

These Glock barrels are pretty tight

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> Bloody good time all around!
> 
> These Glock barrels are pretty tight
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Where are you fella? How's the head?
I feel like shit. 🤢

Carl is just making a brew now. Do you need to be picked up? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Uplandstalker

> Where are you fella? How's the head?
> I feel like shit. 🤢
> 
> Carl is just making a brew now. Do you need to be picked up? 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Give me half an hour and I'll need picked up.

The head to prefect, I'm not the one that downed two bottles of scotch!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> Give me half an hour and I'll need picked up.
> 
> The head to prefect, I'm not the one that downed two bottles of scotch!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Text Carl your addy. No way I will remember.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Towely

My video from this years river city for those that may be interested.

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

2 questions: how many rounds does that thing hold? and how hot does that barrel get?

----------


## R93

Nice shooting B. 

I just realised I was standing right beside you at one point and didn't recognise you. You had your missus there?

Almost a whoopsie on stage10


Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## nzfubz

Nice shooting B fast and bloody loud. Glad I wasn't in your squad Sunday morning was rough. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> Nice shooting B fast and bloody loud. Glad I wasn't in your squad Sunday morning was rough. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I see it is a trend. 2 bottles of whiskey every year

We have to leave it till the last nite in future. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rock river arms hunter

What are the dates for next year's event?

With a bit of luck I may be able to get time off work to attend all things going well

----------


## Towely

> 2 questions: how many rounds does that thing hold? and how hot does that barrel get?


29+1 and fits the guage as i found out in the weekend. And i dont think it quite makes it to "bacon friendly" but cant be far off sometimes.

----------


## Towely

> What are the dates for next year's event?
> 
> With a bit of luck I may be able to get time off work to attend all things going well


Usually sometime feb or march.

----------


## Towely

> Nice shooting B. 
> 
> I just realised I was standing right beside you at one point and didn't recognise you. You had your missus there?
> 
> Almost a whoopsie on stage10
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


I didnt see you there either D, i said hi to C in passing but had tunnel vision most of the match and never got around to talking to half the people i should have. If we didnt want to get home and see the kids i would have had a bit more time after the event. Good to hear you made the trip up for it anyway, sounds like you guys enjoyed your saturday night... again!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## R93

> I didnt see you there either D, i said hi to C in passing but had tunnel vision most of the match and never got around to talking to half the people i should have. If we didnt want to get home and see the kids i would have had a bit more time after the event. Good to hear you made the trip up for it anyway, sounds like you guys enjoyed your saturday night... again!


All good mate. We are planning on coming up for the NI event at your club. May I suggest you impliment a strict no alcohol policy 






Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Kurt

You wanted to get home to see your kids???   :ORLY:

----------


## Towely

> All good mate. We are planning on coming up for the NI event at your club. May I suggest you impliment a strict no alcohol policy 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Hmmmm, might have to design a special stage for the sunday morning just for you and fubz!  :Beer:  :Beer:  :Beer:  :Redbullsmiley:

----------


## Towely

> You wanted to get home to see your kids???


Sounds mental aye, cant realy explain it though, must be a parent thing  :XD:

----------


## R93

> Hmmmm, might have to design a special stage for the sunday morning just for you and fubz!


Trust me. It wouldn't be hard. Just the command "Next shooter to the line" had me fucked on Sunday. 



Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## hunt_fish

Well shot B. 
Just need to slow down a fraction and make sure theyre all on there all the time! Then youll be smoking us...
R.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Towely

So you guys keep telling me! I might figure it out one day like you and the other two have done. Well shot by you, you deserved it, very very close!

You shooting the multigun again or is it a bit close to the other big event you have on?

----------


## hunt_fish

Thanks mate

Will see how we go with Multigun - I think thats the same weekend we moving house so might not work! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Mufasa

Honestly I thought the match was going to be more of a hose fest after hearing Rishi. 
I took a dremmel to my shotgun last night in preparation for the multi...I should remember not to do that shit at night, and not to go near dremmels (I broke it), well probably not try any gun smithing work...it generally ends badly.

----------

